# What kind of rhom is this?



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

this is EXACTLY the look that i want my rhom to have but dont know what to ask ASH for so any help is appreciated


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like a Guyana rhombeus. but then almost all adults look alike.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

lol good point...id just like to get my hands on one that looks JUST like that one not gonna be easy lol


----------



## mr fudd (Jan 3, 2004)

man that is a very nice black I will give anything to owen one just like that


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

This is the exact same fish but from a different angle...


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

damn that is a nice looking rhom!!!! look at those red eyes!!! looks like he just got done feasting too


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Guys, you should seriously get permission to post other people's pics or at the very least give credit. Those pics belong to French Toast, and yes they are Guyana rhoms.

Oburi


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Maybe you are taking pictures a little too seriously. It's not like he claimed it was his fish, or they were his pictures. We've all seen these pics on this site at least 100 times.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

oburi said:


> Guys, you should seriously get permission to post other people's pics or at the very least give credit. Those pics belong to French Toast, and yes they are Guyana rhoms.
> 
> Oburi


Sorry! I didn't know it was someone's from this forum.

Mad props to FT though. Sweetest looking rhom I've ever seen.


----------

